# [SOLVED] flush dns and clear prefetch cache?



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm just trying to improve my understanding of concepts which are new to me and how they relate to my online experience. Research has has returned too any solutions for me to improve my understanding and decide on what to do, if anything.

I have been encountering a can't find server (not page not found error 404) message in two ways. Either using a hyperlink to open a new web page or returning to a tab will yield this error. Refreshing the page will render the page properly.

The two cures I have found that look to be the most promising are to run ipconfig /flushdns from the command prompt and to clear the prefetch cache. 


Are either of these reasonable solutions?
Should either of both be done as a matter of routine or only when experiencing problems?
Is a basic understanding sufficient, or should I attempt to get a more in depth understanding to use for future troubleshooting?
Thanks for your help.
over_my_head


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

See if the Event Viewer gives you a clue: Open Event Viewer


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

What exactly am I looking for? The only Internet related option in the left pane is for IE, nothing for Firefox? The only error I found was error 10 (WMI).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

Your profile shows two computers. Which one has the problem. If it's the 7 unit, you should be on Version 19.0 today.


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

It is on the Win 7 machine (all critical and important updates installed). Firefox is up to date (v19.0). Using a test profile repeats the problem; therefore, I don't think extensions are causing the problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

If you're familiar with using Notepad to create an executable command you could renew ipconfig and flush DNS at boot up.


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

I have only written very trivial scripts while taking an intro to Unix course. I have no experience with scripting in Windows. I do, however, follow instructions very well. If you would like to provide the script and instructions, I'll be happy to see if this resolves my problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

Notepad>ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /registerdns>Save As RenewIPsettings.CMD>Paste in Start Menu.
I hope I didn't miss anything since I have to be back on the tennis court now.


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

I took the time to parse the script you provided, and I have a question regarding the impact on my home network. I am not questioning your expertise. I am trying to learn. I am unsure if there are other considerations because of interconnectivity among the various nodes, which I did not include in previous posts.

Here is the layout: 


Three computers -- an XP desktop and 2 Win 7 laptops
The XP is connected (hardwired) to the router and a printer
All three computers share this printer and selected files via home network
The Win 7 laptops have wireless connection to the router
The Win 7 machine discussed in this thread has a wireless connection to a different printer. This printer is not shared.
now for the question:
Since the first two commands clear the TCP/IP configuration and reset the IP address and subnet mask to 0.0.0.0, and then renew the DHCP lease and reset the TCP/IP configuration, will this affect the network? Specifically, is it likely that the home network or the connection to the wireless computer will have to be reconfigured after executing the script?

Pleas forgive me if I seem over cautious, but I am trying to get the big picture and be prepared for other steps if necessary.

Thanks for your follow up.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

I'm transferring the thread to Networking for their input.


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

Thanks. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

The WMI error code 10 isn't critical but you could run this MS Fixit to stop the error from continually being reported Event ID 10 is logged in the Application log after you install Service Pack 1 for Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2

As for the 404 problem, you may find this article of interest 404 Not Found Error (What It Is and How To Fix It) but when my browser gets chewy I run this MS Fixit to reset the Hosts file How can I reset the Hosts file back to the default? as well as clearing the SSL state (IE) via Tools/Internet options/Content.


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

Tomken15,

The error is not listed as 404 page not found. The message displayed is server not found. I am under the assumption that they are not the same thing.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

Sorry - misread your post and while server not found and error 404 aren't the same, the solutions can be similar in that clearing the browser/temp Internet file cache and changing the DNS servers in (TCP/IPv4)/Properties of whichever Network adapter you are using can often resolve.

A power cycle can also sometimes resolve How to Power Cycle Your Broadband Devices | Tech Support Forum

Sometimes it can be your AV so booting up into Safe Mode with Networking will isolate that and anything else that could be conflicting to see if you continue to get the server not found error.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

Hi as a test can you connect the probmatic W7 Laptop to the router using an ethernet cable from the laptop's ethernet port to one of the Lan ports on the router and please browse the internet and report back if you have the same 404 not found issue?


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

The situation appears to have been resolved. I gave it a day of normal use before declaring success. I have renewed DHCP and flushed dns according to previous instructions. The results of _ipconfig /all_ confirms the renewed lease and all connections. There are no problems with loading web pages.

I became aware of something I probably should have checked up front before reporting a problem. The other two computers have been very busy online recently. One has been used to play interactive games, and the other has been used to view streaming video. This has been taxing our very slow internet speed. Since all three computers are indifferent rooms, I generally don't pay much attention to the activity of the other two computers. I am wondering if the excessive activity was causing time-outs which caused the problem I was encountering.

over_my_head


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

That was most likely the issue.

There is no reason to /renew /flushdns on a continual basis. Those don't even address the symptoms. Also understand that most folks have their gateway as dns server. The gateway has no dns server so register dns does nothing. The gateway just passes the dns request to the internet in the hopes a dns server will answer.

One of your first stops should be to a bandwidth test site like speedtest.net. This way you know your available bandwith to start.

Next test is to do a tracert to the website you can't access. This can tell you is there is a break between you and it. If the tracert doesn't go past your pc this indicates firewall software or hosts file is in play blocking access.

Just something for next time.


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: flush dns and clear prefetch cache?*

Wand3r3r,

I have tested my speed. It is slightly <80kbs at the best. I guess you can see how frustrating normal Internet use can be if all three computers are online at the same time. I have experienced downloads as slow as <20kbs at times. Try downloading a 3+GB file at that (not)speed. I have done that. It takes foreeeeeever! For the foreseeable future, I am saddled the slower speed because of budget restrictions.

As for _tracert, that is going to be covered in a week or two in a networking class I am enrolled in. 

Thanks for giving me the heads-up on what to do in the future.

drpepper
_


----------



## over_my_head (Dec 9, 2011)

I forgot to include a thanks for the WMI Event ID 10 fix.


----------

